# Using a multimeter to test a 50 amp receptacle



## WendyS (Jan 17, 2010)

I have recently installed a 50 amp receptacle in my home for a future electric range. The receptacle is a Leviton 50 amp 125/250V. I want to test the receptacle with my multimeter to make sure everything is okay with the receptacle (such as grounding, and correct Voltage readings). I have seen this youtube video on checking a 50 amp receptacle at an RV park, and wondering if it is correct. The youtube video link is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs8FxyvahDM

Can someone tell me if the info. on the video is correct, and if I should test my household 50 amp receptacle the same way. It seems to me that what the guy is saying in the video is correct, but want to get others feedback because I don't want to get zapped with my multimeter.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

although he is a goofball and his receptacle is not installed properly (does not have the proper cover plate on it), his checks were correct.

while the checks were correct, it cannot check if you have the neutral and ground properly connected.


do you have 4 wires running from the panel to the recep? Is the bare or green wire connected to (as "the professor of RV'ing stated) the little train tunnel shaped teminal? and the white to the center straight blade terminal?

also, your box, if metal also has to have the green or bare wire connected to it as well.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah that is correct. Whether it's 10 amp or 1000 amp, in this situation it's just the voltage that matters. Just make sure it's set correctly!!! Set it to volts AC. Just be careful you don't touch the lead.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Good for you for checking your outlet first before using it! (And also checking on the checking instructions!)

I've seen a lot of damage done by improperly wired outlets/plugs. Good thing to "double check" your work!


----------



## WendyS (Jan 17, 2010)

Nap,

Yes, I have 4 wires running from receptacle to fuse box. My wiring is 8/3 with ground. I have the white neutral connected to middle slot on receptacle, the ground wire connected to small train tunnel on recep, and the red and black hots connected to the left and right slots on receptacle. At the fuse box I have both the white neutral and ground wire connected to bus bar and the red and black hots connected into the 4o amp fuse. I have a 40 amp fuse, because my stove will only be using up to 40 amps as stated in specs on stove. Thanks for response.


----------



## WendyS (Jan 17, 2010)

Billy Bob,

Thanks!


----------



## codeone (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Wendy 
this may help also!
Mel


----------



## WendyS (Jan 17, 2010)

Red Squirrel,

Just want to make sure. The volts AC setting is the V~ symbol on the upper right hand side of multimeter correct? I'm sure it is, but I'm used to using the ohms more often. haven't had to test volts on it until now, and just want to verify my thinking. By touching a lead, do you mean having the tip of one in one of my hands and have the other one stuck inside a hot slot on the receptacle?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes AC (house electricity) is V~.

And use a range higher than 240 volts like 400, 600, 750, etc.

Whatever is the next number on the meter above 240 for V~.

FYI "DC volts" would be to measure a battery. Or a car.

How to use a multimeter...
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_1/chpt_3/9.html


----------



## WendyS (Jan 17, 2010)

Billy Bob,

Thanks for verifying my thoughts. I guess I'm just being overly cautious, because most of the electrical circuitry I have done in my house has been only with 15 amp or 20 amp circuitry, and even then I paid an electrician to look over everything I wired from receptacles and switches to my fuses in my fuse box. Haven't wired a higher amp receptacle until now. Thanks again.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

I would have you wire my house any day! I would know it would be done right.

I have a high respect for people who ask lots of questions. They tend to have the most knowledge! (Because they are always asking questions...)


----------



## WendyS (Jan 17, 2010)

Billy Bob,

Thanks for the compliment, and thanks for the using a multimeter link. It was a great read, and a great refresher on multimeter use. I used to test resistors way back in high school for a friend that was involved in electronics, and test a few duracell type batteries here and there in the past, but haven't used a multimeter for years. Most of my receptacles in my house have been tested with my little light up plug in tester, so I haven't had a real need for my multimeter in many years. I'm glad that this chat room exists, and people like you are out there to help an aging mind.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

WendyS said:


> Red Squirrel,
> 
> Just want to make sure. The volts AC setting is the V~ symbol on the upper right hand side of multimeter correct? I'm sure it is, but I'm used to using the ohms more often. haven't had to test volts on it until now, and just want to verify my thinking. By touching a lead, do you mean having the tip of one in one of my hands and have the other one stuck inside a hot slot on the receptacle?


Yes that's correct, and by touching the leads I did meant like if it touches your skin or what not. You could get a shock.


----------

